# Wedding Catering - Water Supply



## Trev000 (Jan 21, 2019)

Hi,

Currently planning a marquee wedding for next year, would love to use our family farm site but unfortunately it does not have a reliable water supply. Is there a way round this for catering that anyone has used before (for instance, a water bowser on site)?

Many Thanks.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Hi Trev! Welcome to ChefTalk!
The best place to start would be calling to local party equipment rental places and tell them specifically what your water needs will be and how large an event this will be. Also it helps to know whether you need drinking water, hand sinks, kitchen water access and so on.
So I guess the answer to your question is 'yes'!
Good luck moving forward


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

The caterer does need water for the function. The caterer would need to know there isn't water on site so they could bring water for chafing dishes. Contact a Portages potty company and see if there are up scale bathroom facilities available for Weddings. I would use bottles of water preset on the tables.......Chefbillyb


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

How do you have a working farm without a reliable water supply?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

chefwriter said:


> How do you have a working farm without a reliable water supply?


 Cactus farm :~)


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

No potable water?


----------



## Trev000 (Jan 21, 2019)

Thanks for the tips, I am going to look into it further, but have a feeling overall costs may spiral out of control.
We don't live on farm, there is a water supply but it's a lottery whether it will come out brown or not


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Ok. If you haven't done so already, have a professional diagnose the brown water problem, whether well water or other. Either way, it shouldn't be a lottery. I would think having that corrected would be worth the time and trouble, wedding or not.


----------

